# Alutech & Rohloff



## remy10 (20. Juni 2012)

...sorry aber vielleicht spreche/schreibe ich eine Sprache die nur Wenige verstehen. Hoffentlich versteht mich hier jemand und kann mir weiterhelfen



siehe original Mailverkehr (aktuelle Mail oben; ihr müsst also von unten anfangen zu lesen) sorry aber so langsam zweifele ich an der Menschheit, daher die Erklärung!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das passende zubehör wird dann auch mitgeliefert.



Dank derjü



10of10 Points for ALUTECH FANES Freeride Mag 01-2012



Grüße / best regards,  Jürgen Schlender



ACHTUNG wir haben eine neue Adresse:

 Firma ALUTECH Cycles

Straßberg 5

24358 Ascheffel/ GERMANY



home of:

ALUTECH - Cycles

TWINWORKS - Bike components

PROTONE COMPONENTS - GERMANY -

www.WILDSAU.com

[email protected]

phone: 0049-4353-9981-55

fax:   0049-4353-9981-56

 USt.-IdNr. laut UStg.: DE218807272

Rechtsform: Einzelunternehmen, Inhaber der Firma ist Jürgen Schlender

Bankverbindung: Förde Sparkasse BLZ: 210 501 70

SWIFT/BIC: NOLADE21KIE , IBAN: DE34 2105 0170 0000 2867 65, Konto:  286765



Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Von: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 20. Juni 2012 10:29
An: Jürgen Schlender
Betreff: Re: AW: Allgemeine Anfrage: von Mirko Bertels



??? ja habe ich gesehen. Meine Frage ist: Liefert Ihr das Bike auch mit eingebauter Rohloff Nabe oder gibt es diese nur im Zubehör zum Selbsteinbau?



Besten Dank

Mirko
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    ----- Ursprüngliche Nachricht -----
    Von: Jürgen Schlender
    Gesendet: 20.06.12 10:07 Uhr
    An: Mirko Bertels -
    Betreff: AW: Allgemeine Anfrage: von Mirko Bertels

    Rohloff haben wir auf unser website unter anbauteile für rahmenkits



    Dank derjü



    10of10 Points for ALUTECH FANES Freeride Mag 01-2012



    Grüße / best regards,  Jürgen Schlender



    ACHTUNG wir haben eine neue Adresse:

     Firma ALUTECH Cycles

    Straßberg 5

    24358 Ascheffel/ GERMANY



    home of:

    ALUTECH - Cycles

    TWINWORKS - Bike components

    PROTONE COMPONENTS - GERMANY -

www.WILDSAU.com

[email protected]

    phone: 0049-4353-9981-55

    fax:   0049-4353-9981-56

     USt.-IdNr. laut UStg.: DE218807272

    Rechtsform: Einzelunternehmen, Inhaber der Firma ist Jürgen Schlender

    Bankverbindung: Förde Sparkasse BLZ: 210 501 70

    SWIFT/BIC: NOLADE21KIE , IBAN: DE34 2105 0170 0000 2867 65, Konto:  286765



    Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    

    Von: Alutech Cycles [mailto:[email protected]]
    Gesendet: Mittwoch, 20. Juni 2012 09:48
    An: Jürgen Schlender
    Betreff: Allgemeine Anfrage: von Mirko Bertels



    Nachricht:
    Hallo Zusammen,

    ist die Wildsau Hardride FR auch direkt mir Rohloff zu bekommen, wenn ja was kostet sie dann?

    Vielen Dank.

    Beste Grüße
    Mirko


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

die Rohloff ist Zubehör in dem Sinne das sie geliefert wird und von Dir in eine passende Felge eingespeicht wird, darum passt auch die Antwort vom Jü 

Die richtigere Frage an Alutech wäre demnach "kann ich einen Laufradsatz / bzw. Hinterrad  mit einer Rohloffnabe bei Euch bestellen" oder hattest du den Gedankengang, das Du eine Rohloff inkl. Felge, Speichen und Nippel zum Preis der Rohloff bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (20. Juni 2012)

nein, ich hatte den Gedankengang und für mich auch die richtige Fragestellung, ob das Rad wie bei Cheetah direkt mit Rohloff bestellt werden kann. Da in diesem Fall die ganzen anderen Schaltkomponenten gegengerechnet werden können und somit, wenn auch geringfügig (bei der Summe) Kosten gespart werden können.


----------



## fabeltierkater (20. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht zu deinem Problem passt: Ich hatte auch eine Anfrage gesendet, wegen Achsstandard am Alutech Komplettbike V1. Die HÃ¤lfte meiner Frage wurde nicht beantwortet, GroÃ- und Kleinschreibung nicht vorhanden, keine Anrede usw, also Ã¤hnlich wie bei dir.

Ich persÃ¶nlich finde so etwas sehr abschreckend; wenn sich jemand bei so etwas nicht mal 5 Minuten Zeit nimmt, um die Frage zu lesen, zu verstehen und dann in sauberem, verstÃ¤ndlichem Deutsch zu beantworten, wie soll das dann erst bei komplizierteren Problemen werden?? Da Ã¼berlege zumindest ich doch sehr genau, ob ich wirklich fÃ¼r 2500 â¬ bei dieser Firma einkaufen will...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn das alle Eure Probleme sind 

Ihr könnt den Jü auch anrufen. Seine Nummer steht ja in der Mail. Versucht im Gegensatz dazu mal die Inhaber von anderen Bike-Schmieden telefonisch zu erreichen.

Bedenkt einfach mal, dass der Jü quasi alles im Unternehmen macht, also auch die gesamte Kommunikation. Im Interesse einer schnellen Antwort ist diese dann eben oft sehr kurz und knapp. Ich lege dann auch mehr Wert auf schnelle Antwort und Inhalt, als auf korrekte Orthographie oder Grammatik. Noch mehr Wert lege ich auf Nähe zum Biker und näher als der Jü, geht kaum.


----------



## remy10 (20. Juni 2012)

Ist ja alle gut und schön. Antwort kam auch schnell, nur passen die Antworten nicht zu den Fragen. Somit weiß ich weniger als vorher

Um es kurz zu machen: Gibbet nu' ne Wildsau direkt mit Rohloff oder muss ich selbst ran und das Teil Montieren??? 

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer die Frage!!!!


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Ruf doch den Jü an. E-Mail ist das Kommunikationsmedium mit dem größten Missverständnispotential nach Schweigen.
Ich bin sicher, der Jü gibt Dir eine zufriedenstellende Antwort.


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

remy10 schrieb:


> nein, ich hatte den Gedankengang und für mich auch die richtige Fragestellung, ob das Rad wie bei Cheetah direkt mit Rohloff bestellt werden kann. Da in diesem Fall die ganzen anderen Schaltkomponenten gegengerechnet werden können und somit, wenn auch geringfügig (bei der Summe) Kosten gespart werden können.



ah, Du redest von einem Komplettrad mit Austausch der üblichen Schaltelemente gegen eine Rohloff. 

Deine Anfrage kann man nämlich als "so wohl als auch"  interpretieren und da hat der Jürgen wohl eher den "da möchte jemand einen Hardride RAHMEN und dazu eine Rohloff" verstanden  

Jetzt ist es bei mir auch durch und vielleicht steckst Du das dem Jü auch noch mal das es ein Komplettrad mit Tausch sein soll sein soll


----------



## frankderflieger (25. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wer hat denn ein Fanes mit Rohloff und koennte bitte mal ein Bild von den Ausfallenden samt Rohloff Schnellspanner einstellen !

Habe mir auf der Alutech Seite den Rahmen samt Ausfallenden und Inlays angeschaut, aber wie man die Rohloff montiert ist mir fraglich 

Danke vorab 

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------

